# Iphone gps



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

I am in Indiana, USA and all the sudden my iPhone gps thinks I'm in India somewhere o.0 why would this happen?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi asmDash

I dont have an iPhone but I do have several GPS trackers and Sat receivers. 

If a sat-receiver is giving a wrong location then it is most likely to be one of 2 reasons, assuming it was working correctly in the current location (no urban jungle, skyscrapers etc and has a good un-restricted view of the sky)

However, before you do anything else, can you re-boot the iphone and see if that will clear any glitches?

(1) Software gone down - Can you reinstall the app?

(2) The iPhone's built in GPS receiver has developed a fault - that is beyond the scope of the owner to fix. It will need to go back to the shop/Apple.


----------



## asmDash (Apr 19, 2011)

well thank you for your help

after reading all this the only item left on the agenda is to sadly go to apple -_-

EDIT: and a few moments later it just randomly fixes itself -- somewhat strange i believe


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

That sounds like a like an intermittant problem if it comes back. Whatever lets hope it was only a temperary sulk!.


----------

